

Spacewar 4.2 online (masswerk.at) - masswerk

You may now play version 4.2 of Spacewar! (the earliest known digital computer game) online at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.masswerk.at&#x2F;spacewar -- make sure to select the right version from the &quot;Version&quot;-menu at the top.<p>(There are also version 3.1 and version 4.1f, the latter being the version apparently run at the CHM.)<p>To my knowledge this is the first chance to play a version online that requires the PDP-1&#x27;s hardware multiply-devide option.
======
masswerk
Clickable URL:
[http://www.masswerk.at/spacewar](http://www.masswerk.at/spacewar)

